# School transfer certificate attestation



## newdxbexpat

Hii.
I shall be moving to Dubai from KSA and currently am in contact with schools for admissions for my daughter(IB curriculum).I have a question as regards attestation of school transfer certificates.Most school websites indicate that the transfer certificate (if moving from a GCC country) needs to be attested by the ministry of education,ministry of foreign affairs and the UAE embassy in the country of schooling as mandated by the MOE UAE.
When I got in touch with a couple of schools in Dubai they indicated that the TC needs to be stamped only by the MOE in the country where the schooling was done and the other attestations are not required.
I have managed to get the MOE-KSA to attest the certificate but when i went to the MOFA in Saudi they indicated that there is no need to attest the certificate if moving within the GCC.
I am totally confused.If I leave Saudi with only the MOE -KSA attestation,its practically impossible to get the other attestations done if schools in UAE insist on it.
Any advise from forum experts especially those who have moved children within international schools in the GCC to dubai would be highly appreciate.I have only three weeks to go


----------



## rsinner

newdxbexpat said:


> I am totally confused.If I leave Saudi with only the MOE -KSA attestation,its practically impossible to get the other attestations done if schools in UAE insist on it.
> Any advise from forum experts especially those who have moved children within international schools in the GCC to dubai would be highly appreciate.I have only three weeks to go


1. Call up the school where your kids will be going and find out
2. Why do you say you cannot get it done once you have flown out? You can pay and get this done for c. 500 Dhs or less


----------



## newdxbexpat

Thanks rsinner
I called the school and they indicated that only the Saudi MOE attestation is enough.Their website and the KHDA website though indicate that MOE,MOFA and UAE embassy attestation from the country of schooling i.e Saudi Arabia is required.This was the cause of confusion
The attestations of the certificate in Saudi Arabia once I leave the country on a final exit is not possible as my residence visa would be cancelled. 
I have dropped in an email to KHDA and am waiting for an answer....


----------



## newdxbexpat

newdxbexpat said:


> Thanks rsinner
> I called the school and they indicated that only the Saudi MOE attestation is enough.Their website and the KHDA website though indicate that MOE,MOFA and UAE embassy attestation from the country of schooling i.e Saudi Arabia is required.This was the cause of confusion
> The attestations of the certificate in Saudi Arabia once I leave the country on a final exit is not possible as my residence visa would be cancelled.
> I have dropped in an email to KHDA and am waiting for an answer....


Got a reply from KHDA.Only the Ministry of education attestation is required for children moving from GCC countries.A relief.....
Some schools have the updated information on their websites...


----------



## mon

Are there any agents that can do the attestation? We live in Jeddah and it's difficult to go to Riyadh to get it done.

Thank you


----------



## newdxbexpat

mon said:


> Are there any agents that can do the attestation? We live in Jeddah and it's difficult to go to Riyadh to get it done.
> 
> Thank you


You can get it done in Jeddah itself.Visit the ministry of education office in Jeddah.
If your child is in an international school,get in touch with the officer in charge of international school.He will certify the same and then it will be signed off by the head of the establishment.
It shouldn't take you more than 10 minutes if both the officers are present.
I understand that the MOE in Riyadh wont attest documents as it has to be done locally in the district the school is located.(you would need to confirm this as this was the feedback I received when I got in touch with them)


----------



## mon

Thanks for the information. Hope that's the case.


----------



## newdxbexpat

mon said:


> Thanks for the information. Hope that's the case.


Please do remember to post your experience as this would help others in the future


----------



## jik_1959

Could you please let me know the office of MOE from where you got attestation of your childern school certificates


----------



## newdxbexpat

I had my daughters certificate attested in Yanbu.The school in which your children are would know the location of the MOE in Riyadh..


----------



## shorty1982

Hi, I am also moving within next 3 weeks from saudi to Dubai. My question is that my son he is in KG3 and will be moving to grade 1 does he need to have this transfer certificate in order to sign him in one of Dubai's schools? .

My son will be getting out of the school before the end of the semester will this cause any issues when signing him in Dubai's schools?


----------



## aaarif2

How did you get MOE attestation? Was it through school?


----------



## nadeem123

*sCHOOL TRANSFER LETTER ATTESTATION BY MOE*

HI

Is there any agency which can get the attesttaion of school trnasfer certifiacte for me from MOE in Riyadh

if not what is the process to get attestation by MOE in Riyadh, do you know the location of the office.

Thank you , looking forward to your reply

Nadeem


----------



## Carmencita

Could you please let me know whoe did you contacted in MOE in Dubai? Having same problem but in our case we need the three stamps but there is not UAE in Jamaica or Jamaican one in Dubai... Thanks


----------



## newdxbexpat

Carmentica.
Could you clarify your query.Are u looking for getting the certificate attested in jamaica?


----------



## skb123

newdxbexpat said:


> Got a reply from KHDA.Only the Ministry of education attestation is required for children moving from GCC countries.A relief.....
> Some schools have the updated information on their websites...


. I am also in same dilemma now. Kindly advice how you did Saudi MOE attestation and any agency can do it for me ? , How long the process takes. Appreciate your kind advice.


----------



## [email protected]

skb123 said:


> . I am also in same dilemma now. Kindly advice how you did Saudi MOE attestation and any agency can do it for me ? , How long the process takes. Appreciate your kind advice.


I hope you have done it. Could you please provide us with the detailed process to attest from MOE? Thank you


----------

